# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  وتتوالي مفاجئات المنبر-اذاعة منبر مريخاب اون لاين

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"من المؤمنين رجالا" صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه"
صدق الله العظيم
الاحزاب - الاية 32

هناك رجال في هذا المنبر يقدمون بيمينهم وشمالهم لا تعلم
رجال يقدرون حق الاخوة في الله والمريخ
ولا يقدر حق الرجال الا الرجال


وكما عودنا الاحباء في منبر مريخاب أون لاين علي الابتكار والسعي لرفعة هذا المنبر ..
 لتكون خطوة في رفعة الكيان الذي عشقناه 
أخ كريم من أعضاء النبر قدم مبادرة رائعة 
وها هو قد أوفي بما وعد
وشدد علي عدم ذكر اسمه
وتحقق الحلم 





إذاعة منبر مريخاب أون لاين





والتي أصبحت واقعا" 
وستكون انطلاقتها التجريبية بعد قليل انشالله
 وفي تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف ظهرا" من اليوم الجمعة


الرابط

 http://almree5.listen2mymusic.com


وسيكون هذا بثا" تجريبيا"
لحين اكتمال بناء الترتيبات الفنية والبرامجية
مبروك اذاعة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
البشري .. مباراة الغد منقولة علي اثير اذاعة مريخاب اون لاين

*

----------


## amjad_uk

*بسم الله ماشاءالله
حاجة تسر القلب
له منا جزيل الشكر
الى الامام والله الموفق

في المتابعة وانتظار البث
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

بسم الله ماشاءالله
حاجة تسر القلب
له منا جزيل الشكر
الى الامام والله الموفق

في المتابعة وانتظار البث





البث ابتدأ منذ عشر دقائق

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## az3d

*مبرووووك مريخاب اونلاين والى الامام 


مريخنا فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*شكرا للاخ صاحب المساهمه والله يديك الفي ماردك 
ايهاب اعمل ليك شنو في الاخبار الحلوه دي لك مليون ترليون شكر
تخريمه : اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يوي يو يو يو يو يو يو يوي يو ييييييييييسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروك للجميع
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الرجاء من الاخوة الذين لم يفتح معهم الرابط
ابلاغنا علي الفور
حتي نتمكن من اجراء اللازم
بواسطة الخبراء الموجودين والمجهولين

*

----------


## مرهف

*الف مبروك وان شاء الله تكون اطلالتها وش سعد علي المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
...

*

----------


## africanu

*بســـــــــــــم الله وماشـــــــــاء الله

انهم نعم الرجال

انهم الحمر الخلص الميمونين

انهم جنود اون لاين عاشقين الزعيم

انها اون لاين 

وكفي
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الرجاء من الاخوة الذين لم يفتح معهم الرابط
ابلاغنا علي الفور
حتي نتمكن من اجراء اللازم
بواسطة الخبراء الموجودين والمجهولين




انا ما فتح معاي
...
*

----------


## قنوان

*حقيقه يا نونا حقيقه حقيقه 
هـــــــــــي ده طمبل ولا شنو
تمام ومافي كلام
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

شكرا للاخ صاحب المساهمه والله يديك الفي ماردك 
ايهاب اعمل ليك شنو في الاخبار الحلوه دي لك مليون ترليون شكر
تخريمه : اليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يو يوي يو يو يو يو يو يو يوي يو ييييييييييسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس





والله يا تينا الخيل تجقلب
والشكر لناس ايهاب
انا ما عملت أي حاجة 
بس الاحبة الذين رفضوا ذكر اسمائهم 
لهم منا كل الود والحب والتقدير






تخريمة 
كدي زعرودة تانية كده
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*بالطريقه دي ما ح نفارق المنبر
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, مجدالدين شريف, az3d, Ehab M. Ali*, تينا, عجبكو, قنوان+ 
دايرين مذيعة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاخوة الذين لم يفتح معهم الرابط الاول
فليدخلوا عبر هذا الرابط




http://almree5.youstream.fm
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, مجدالدين شريف, az3d, ehab m. Ali*, تينا, عجبكو, قنوان+ 
دايرين مذيعة




انتا يا حبيب وينا المفاجأة بتاعتك

قايلنا بننسا ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, مجدالدين شريف, az3d, ehab m. Ali*, تينا, عجبكو, قنوان+ 
دايرين مذيعة








دي قنوان بلص ولا شنو؟؟

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مبروك لكل الاحباب والاخوة فى مريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياشباب القاعد تغنى دى منو ماعرفتها
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياجواندي ده نفس موضوعك ولا في جديد
ماداير تشتغل عندي اعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك ايهاب وصحبة 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*نعم الرجال انتم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*بس ليه الموقع النستضيف ازرق لونه
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مريخنا العظيم انت نجم فى السماء انت قوة انت صخرة انت فخر وانتما
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

بس ليه الموقع النستضيف ازرق لونه



دايما مخالف وعندك اعتراض فى اى حاجة
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

بس ليه الموقع النستضيف ازرق لونه



عشان العين:lllolll::lllolll::lllolll::lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

دايما مخالف وعندك اعتراض فى اى حاجة



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يجازي محنك

جيت اكتب ليهو كدا خفتوا يقول :dn2:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اووووو مريخ اووو مريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حاجة عجيبة والله مبالغة جزاكم الله خير ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياشباب القاعد تغنى دى منو ماعرفتها





دي فنانة جديدة اسمها 
قن...ان الديوم
 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مريخ مريخ مريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخونا والله انا لى زمن مارقصت ولا عرضت الا الليله مع الازاعة دى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بتستاهل التكريم يالمريخ انت الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ماظهرت حاولت برضو لا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياجواندي ده نفس موضوعك ولا في جديد
ماداير تشتغل عندي اعمل شنو



لا ياتينا المفاجأة لسة قائمة كما ذكر اخونا جواندي
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ماظهرت حاولت برضو لا



حظك كعب والله انا مستمتع جنس متعة شى مريخنا العظيم وشى المريخ الزعيم ونشيد العجب وحاجات تانى احلاء
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله الولد بثبت ليكم انو مريخابي
بس كلنا سكتنا عشان العين
الجلافيط لقو البسكتونا بيه
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*الف الف مبروك جواندي وصحبه الميامين وهنيئا لنا وللشعب المريخ بهذا العمل المتفرد
*

----------


## تينا

*يامحمد كمال حرام عليك شحتفتني 
شوفو لي حل 
غيرو لي حظي الكعب ده
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وينك يامرهف وينك يامرهف
الحقني وانجدني
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ماظهرت حاولت برضو لا



تينا العسل

انتي بتستخدمي ياتو متصفح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله اكبر هي مباراة بكرة ما منقولة ولا شنو 
طيب حينقلوها للتوانسة من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*هوى الفنان الشغال دا ماسمح اقلب الشريط ولا غير الموجة ياعمك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يامحمد كمال حرام عليك شحتفتني 
شوفو لي حل 
غيرو لي حظي الكعب ده



المريخاب ياعينى سبب العذاب ياعينى
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وين اخو البنات وين عش البايتات
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وبالتوفيق مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا شباب
في الوقت الحالي 
العنده اي اغاني او اناشيد للمريخ
او اعمال وعامة خاصة (يا اياس)
يمررها لينا
عشان تكون تبع البث التجريبي
لحدي ما يبتدي البث الفعلي

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

وين اخو البنات وين عش البايتات



الليلة البايتات ينومن جعانات ماف عشاء
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ما شاء الله الصوت واضح
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*تسلم ياسعد 
قوقل وشغاله بفستا7
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

يا شباب
في الوقت الحالي 
العنده اي اغاني او اناشيد للمريخ
او اعمال وعامة خاصة (يا اياس)
يمررها لينا
عشان تكون تبع البث التجريبي
لحدي ما يبتدي البث الفعلي




يلا يا اياس نحن فى انتظارك متعنا ياخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

الليلة البايتات ينومن جعانات ماف عشاء



:019: اسعد موجود :019:
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مبروك 
والف شكر للجندي المجهول
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ما شاء الله الصوت واضح



ماشاء الله اقوى من ازاعة ام درمان
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				ما شاء الله الصوت واضح
			
		


ماشاء الله
تخريمة :شكار نفسو ............... ما كضاب:mo13:
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يامحمد كمال حرام عليك شحتفتني 
شوفو لي حل 
غيرو لي حظي الكعب ده





يا تينا
لو شغالة بمتصفح internet explorer
أعملي حاجة اسمها add on


ولو شغالة ببراوزر تاني
مفروض يشتغل معاكي عادي
خاصة لو كان firefox

 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*المريخ هيبة واصالة
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*التحية لهذا العمل الضخم...
والله عقدتونا عديل.......
والله إنتو وجع...........
أنتو عسل عديل......
إن شاء الله حأرفع ليك الأعمال الخاصة...
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"من المؤمنين رجالا" صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه"
صدق الله العظيم
الاحزاب - الاية 32 
هناك رجال في هذا المنبر يقدمون بيمينهم وشمالهم لا تعلم
رجال يقدرون حق الاخوة في الله والمريخ
ولا يقدر حق الرجال الا الرجال 

وكما عودنا الاحباء في منبر مريخاب أون لاين علي الابتكار والسعي لرفعة هذا المنبر ..
لتكون خطوة في رفعة الكيان الذي عشقناه 
أخ كريم من أعضاء النبر قدم مبادرة رائعة 
وها هو قد أوفي بما وعد
وشدد علي عدم ذكر اسمه
وتحقق الحلم  




إذاعة منبر مريخاب أون لاين





والتي أصبحت واقعا" 
وستكون انطلاقتها التجريبية بعد قليل انشالله
وفي تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف ظهرا" من اليوم الجمعة 


الرابط



http://almree5.listen2mymusic.com 

وسيكون هذا بثا" تجريبيا"
لحين اكتمال بناء الترتيبات الفنية والبرامجية
مبروك اذاعة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
البشري .. مباراة الغد منقولة علي اثير اذاعة مريخاب اون لاين



(ولا يقدر حق الرجال الا الرجال)

 هذا مثل صحيح
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يلا يا اياس نحن فى انتظارك متعنا ياخ



تشكر يا حبيب......
جارى العمل.......
*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*الف الف الف مليار مبروك





والي الامام اون لاين الحبيب

*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*هيبة والله يامريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*وعيني جد باردةوانتوتسلموا انجاز فوق انجاز
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*العجب العجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*عجب العجب عجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*مريخنا دائما في العلا 

اووو اوو مريخ
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*تستاهل التكريم 

يا المريخ انت الزعيم

نفسي اعرف الكورس القاعدين يشيلوا مع الفنانة ديل ناس منو
                        	*

----------


## alreesha

*والله صفوه في اي شئ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## السيد

*التحية لمريخاب اون لاين اداره وأعضاء علي هذا التميز الدائم.
الشكر للمريخي القح صاحب المبادره واتمني ان يتراجع عن ربته في كشف الستار عن أسمه فهذا عمل للتاريخ يحق للمريخ والمريخاب بالافتخار بك ووضعك في محل تقدير تستحقه.
والتحية للأخ ايهاب علي الخبر الجميل ،، ونظل مترقبين نقل مباراة الغد في وقت أخر للاستمتاع بها فغداً سندخل المباراه لا نري لانسمع فقط نتكلم ونشجع وحين تنتهي قد نطالب بشيئين اولهما تشغيل اللوحة الالكترونية لنعرف النتيجة وثانيهما تسجيل المباراه من قبل قناة الشروق لأعادتها لاحقاً فنتعرف علي ماجري فيها من أحداث.
لكم جميعاً تحياتي.

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اوووووووووووووووووو
مريخ
اووووووووووووووووو
مريخ
اوووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياخ والله دة كلام زي الورد هسي  (أني قاااااااااااااائد نسمأ في شغل الجنسسة ده)
*

----------


## غندور

*                2








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انتا يا حبيب وينا المفاجأة بتاعتك

قايلنا بننسا ولا شنو



 

*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*مبرووووووووك الاذاعة الوليدة 
الى الامام يا صفوة
حاجة تشرف وإن شاء الله إنطلاقة قووووويه
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*والله استمع الى النشيد واكتب الف الف مبروك
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*المريخااااب سبب العذاااب

فووووووووق

مافي شخشخة

:ANSmile30:
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*
يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
amjad_uk, النجم الساطع, حافظ النور, عجبكو  


مشتاقيين يا نجم
*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*انا الان امد يدى محييا وليمسكها كل واحد ....الان اشد مهنيئا...... مبرووووووووووووووووووووو......... الكاف بكرة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الف ترليون مليار مبروك ، والله أخبار جميلة ومبدعة . مشكورين ياشباب على الإبداع ... 
الشكر كل الشكر للصاحب المجهود الوافر . 
مبروك مريخاب أون لايناب ، وعقبال القناة الفضائية .  
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الف مليون مبروك , وان شاء الله تكون بادرة خير لجديد اجمل قادم ...

الشكر كل الشكر لكل المساهمين والساهرين علي هذا العمل , جعله الله في موازين حسناتكم ...
                        	*

----------


## متيم المريخ

*الف مبروك وعمل جبار من انسان عاشق للزعيم
*

----------


## nona

*الف الف مبروك والمفاجات تتوالي انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود المحميه

*دشليووووون مبروووووووووو ك ومافيش أحلي من كدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووووووووك ياصفوة اذاعة مريخية ميه الميه

*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*المريخ أرض الحضارة ومنبع الابداع
الف مبروك
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*يمين بالله بى صورتكم دى 
 تكتلوا ليكم جلفوط

 ياخ والله شئ فوق الخيال 
 لكن تستاهلوا والله هو منو البشبهكم
 شكر الله صاحب المجهود ومشكورون يا ايهاب اجر المناوله 
 وكلكم جميلين والله

 تلويشه :- انا ماسامع شئ ولا البث وقف الآن انا شغال بى الفير فوكس وبى الاكسبلور التنتين ومانى سامع عشان اتبسط

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروووووووك الانجاز

وان شاء الله تكون فال خير لـتأهل الزعيم للمجموعات
ومن ثم كأس البطولة الأفريقية
*

----------


## sonstar

*مبروك لمريخاب اون لاين والي الامام دايما 
وجزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*والله الف الف مبروك ده كلام رائع جدا اتمني لو تكون في ايقونة في الصفحة الرئيسية للوصول للازاعة مباشرة
                        	*

----------


## omer_mairno

*الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل
واحيكم على الجهد المبذول لرفعة المنبر

*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك 

*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*كراعنا خضراء عليكم ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*والله ماشاء الله تبارك الله نفتخر بهذ الانجاز ودوما الى الامام
*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*مبرووووووك
                        	*

----------


## yasen

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## الـحــلــــفـــــاوى

*الشـغل دة ما زابط معااااى وماسامعين ااى حاجة:001555::117:
نــــــــــرجو الافـــــــادة + مجهــود مقدر وكبيـــــر
*

----------


## stick

*الف مبروك وعقبال قناة فضائية
                        	*

----------

